# Mémoire



## saribaut

Bonjour,



je prépare actuellement mon mémoire de fin d'étude et le thème de celui-ci est l'expatriation.
Je me permets de vous faire part d'un questionnaire qui je pense, devrait vous demander au maximum 5 minutes.
Je sais que l'on doit souvent vous solliciter pour ce type de projet, mais cela me serait d'une utilité formidable.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre temps et bon séjour !


Bien cordialement.


Séverin Aribaut
Master 2 Gestion des Ressources Humaines, option RH à l'international.
severin_aribaut at yahoo dot com dot au


----------



## jojo

This is an english speaking forum, so therefore you should really ask in English and of course any replies are likely to be in English.

Basically tho you're asking for expats to answer questions which you will send them, to help you with your dissertation???

Jo


----------

